# Hawaii Reviews for December 2005



## billhall (Dec 1, 2005)

Hawaii Reviews for December 2005


----------



## billhall (Dec 1, 2005)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai       10/29/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Waiohai Beach Club
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 2, 2005)

*Bay Club, Big Island    11/18/05*

*Reviews received and posted*


Bay Club
Reviewer:  Jan Handlers​Island: Big Island​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 3, 2005)

*Cliffs Club, Kauai,      11/16/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*


Cliffs Club
Reviewer:  Gerald Delker​Island: Kauai​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 4, 2005)

*Bay Club, Big Island    11/20/05*

*Reviews received and posted*


Bay Club
Reviewer:  Peter M. Somerville​Island: Big Island​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 5, 2005)

*Kona Hawaiian Village,  Big Island,     11/16/05*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Hawaiian Village
Reviewer:  Greg​Island: Big Island​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 6, 2005)

*Westin Ka'anapali , Maui,  New pictures from August 2005*

_New pictures received and posted_

 
Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Island: Maui​_New Pictures added!_​from:  Gary Gaugler​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the pictures! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 9, 2005)

*Marriott Waiohai/Hanalei Bay Resorts, Kauai,  11/19&26/05*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Waiohai Beach Club
Reviewer:  Joy Robinson​Island: Kauai​

Hanalei Bay Resort
Reviewer:  Joy Robinson​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 13, 2005)

*Pahio Shearwater - Kauai  -      12/2/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Pahio Shearwater
Reviewer:  Max & Linda Miller​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 13, 2005)

*Kahana Falls, Maui,      11/27/2005,  12/04/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Kahana Falls
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 18, 2005)

*Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui,  12/07/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Maui Lea at Maui Hill
Reviewer:  Leon Ackovitz​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 27, 2005)

*Embassy Maui 12/19/2005, Marriott Ko'Olina, Oahu, 11/28/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*


Embassy Ka'anapali Beach
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​

Marriott Ko'Olina
Reviewer:  Mark Tanner​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the reviews! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 28, 2005)

*Kona Hawaiian Village,  Big Island,     12/10/05*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Hawaiian Village
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 30, 2005)

*Embassy Ka'anapali Beach,  Maui,  12/02/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*


Embassy Ka'anapali Beach
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the reviews! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 31, 2005)

*Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui,  7/15/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Maui Lea at Maui Hill
Reviewer:  Brenda Messer​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------

